
X2Go: Remote Desktop so Fast it Seems Local - trishume
http://browny-amiga.livejournal.com/7167.html
======
cdvonstinkpot
Perfect timing with this post. I've been trying to use both VNC & xrdp &
haven't been able to get either to work right with my box.

Thanks for the new option!

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Hey this is the only one that's worked out of the box! Very exciting for me to
be able to have my linux box at my desktop now.

Thank you for posting.

